# This allows me to get almost triple the tips.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I know a lot of you guys will think I'm in the wrong for doing this, but I actually make money with this method. It works very well for short rides where I can jump to the next person and keep doing short rides. I have noticed that when I offer them Red Bull drinks, candy, gum and chargers in a holder that is mounted to rear of front passenger seat--I make almost triple the tips and during the last week I have consistently seen my tips beat my Lyft fees. The more people I take the more they are likely to tip me $5 or more and a lot of the. I shop at Sam's Club so I get all the treats I need in cheap bulk quantity. It is as if I am reselling this stuff for profit. Something that costs me .25cents or even a dollar to get will end up getting me a $5 and $10 tip that I would not have received otherwise. I'm referring to Lyft btw.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Trolling, trolling, trolling . . .


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Trolling, trolling, trolling . . .


How is it trolling in serious.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Trolling, trolling, trolling . . .


Should have ignored him like the rest of us.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Cool Ozzy. Whatever works.

The most I do is cough drops. Just signed on with Uber and they gave me 40 or 50 bottles of water. Will see how that goes.

Just a side note. But man! Uber's app is so much better than Lyfts. Shocked me.


----------



## mghtyred (Apr 14, 2016)

That thing would be empty in about a half hour in LA, with $0 tips. 

After 2 hours it would be full of trash. 

After 4 hours, someone would puke in it. 

After 6 hours, someone would steal it, puke and all.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Ya gotta hate when they steal yer puke!


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

I like the aux cord placement


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

1☆ my last driver had a vibrator...


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> 1☆ my last driver had a vibrator...


 Pics or not sure I wanna know. WK, LoL.


----------



## DaveYanakov (Feb 17, 2017)

I can pick up a slab of 8oz water bottles for around 8 cents each. Winds up costing me about $8.50 per month and even though most don't take one they do draw the eye across the card reader I have set up for tipping. No signs, just the gentle reminder that its an option. Im currently prototyping a better way to mount them together so that I can backlight the bottles at night


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I really like your thinking OzzMan!

May I ask where you got the seat hanger, thing? Looks perfect.

Thanks Mon and Uber on! 
("Luber on"? that just sounds wrong, snork)


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Posted a link on a set up link Ozzman. Thanks for posting and hope that's OK. Gonna help someone out.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/dashboard-setup-apps-navigation.142540/#post-2125918


----------

